# Crazy Goat Smiles!!



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Let's see all the crazy goat smiles, starting with Red Willow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some older ones but the smiles are adorable.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the one sitting! these are older, but they both have the same expression...


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Here are some older ones but the smiles are adorable.
> View attachment 137215
> View attachment 137217
> View attachment 137219
> ...


Oh my those are so cute


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

This the smug "Haha, you didn't kill me!" grin (she had just gotten dis-budded):








"I'm so cute, aren't I?"








Eddie was so proud of himself, after it took us 1/2 an hour of frantic searching to find him. 








Dipity's adorable baby smiles:
















The tired "ALMOST THERE!" late pregnancy smile








Smile for the camera!








Sweet lil' Ajamu


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My goodness these are adorable!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My little Oliver smiling because his bang fro is on point!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

your home alone and hear a noise... LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the I'm in rut and could get away with peeing on you smile LOL


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Love this thread! I'll have to post some smiley goat photos when I have the time.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My Lilly-goat sure had a great smile. She's gone now, but I'll never forget that beautiful, usually mischievous grin.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This was my first goat, Cuzco, as a youngster. One of the first things that struck me about him was his perpetual smile. Dolphins are famous for their smiles. Why aren't goats?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This little cutie has the sweetest, most disarming smile of any goat I've ever seen. She kept her baby face even after she grew up and I'm absolutely in love with her. It's hard not to kiss that little pink nose every time I walk by.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I dont know, but these pics made me smile. thanks!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hiiiiii


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh I love this!! So many cuties!! My phone is full of goat pics!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL I looked and mine is too, I told me wife you dont have to worry about me. lol only pics I got are goats and chickens lol.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Felix and Mindy had this little smile as two week little brats!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOO I love the lile' alien!


----------



## William&Keisha (Apr 7, 2018)

Spike


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

William&Keisha said:


> View attachment 137753
> Spike


Very cute! I like the side look too:7up:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww the LAAA-MAAAAN-CHA CHA CHA haha Alien Geught!

And nice side profile of the nigi there.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL my alien...in the last pic I had just wormed her with inj ivermec, that stuff burns, she was a drama queen "my grain pan, you cant have it!"















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ahhhh more crazy LAA -MAAN CHAAAssss


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Louie, he's got a different smile


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

This thread is the cure for depression.

Max's "look, mom, I killed the dragon!" 3 weeks old








Ruby "mom let me eat her food" 1 year








Max being a mama's boy and laying in my lap, 1 year old
















Ruby, not one for cuddles, chose to stay on the house








Max's "I helped" face 3 weeks, 6 months, respectively
















Max's new rain coat, 4 months








Ruby lookin' fab in a dress, 1 year








Max, 15 days old, his first night at our place. I sat in a camping chair all night because I just couldn't bear to leave him. This was the only night he spent outside at our house for the next 2 months. He lived in the house, he slept in my bed, and I took him everywhere with me. No wonder he's so mischievous now, he knows he can walk all over me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Happy Geught!


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Man yall killing me today with these go-tees, I love the smile pics, lets you know a goat has plenty of personality.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my beautiful daughter, Gretchen in one of her senior photos with her smiling Claire.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

So cute and so much love ❤


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> View attachment 140243
> Here's my beautiful daughter, Gretchen in one of her senior photos with her smiling Claire.


I agree with beautiful.(off topic, sorry). 
A goat with Mona Lisa smile, amazing!:inlove:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not a smile but I thought this was SOOO cute, "Letty want's a refill"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Gah we got a picture of Bonnie somewhere, where all you see is her ass end hanging out lol.


----------



## Heather Bradley (Jan 13, 2019)




----------

